# FREE ammo



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know a way everyone can get *FREE* steel ballbearings!!!!!!!!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

go on... Is this a joke?


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

What's the catch?..........


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I get most of mine free, i go round the local scrap yards and carbreakers, they are all over the place, they are covered in oil and all drifferant sizes, but free, i sometimes pass a pheasant or a rabbit to the boss as a sweetner, ha ha , jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Brewman said:


> I know a way everyone can get *FREE* steel ballbearings!!!!!!!!


do tell


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

_*OK SPILL*_


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

SHOW ME THE AMMO............SHOW ME THE AMMO.......


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

what the heck kind of post was that? Two thumbs down so far.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

You've got it!!!!!!!!!! There is an old magazine article from 1953 that says to go to garages and scrap yards and break apart old ballbearings with a few blows from a hammer!!!!!!!!!! Then just wipe them off with a rag and you're done. Free Ammo!!!!!!!!!!! All you have to do is a little work for it and have a little creativity, something we seem to all have forgotten in the modern age.


shot in the foot said:


> I get most of mine free, i go round the local scrap yards and carbreakers, they are all over the place, they are covered in oil and all drifferant sizes, but free, i sometimes pass a pheasant or a rabbit to the boss as a sweetner, ha ha , jeff


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm, all that enthusiasm, and then a bit of a let down.....









It isn't forgotten Brew.... :
http://slingshotforu...ur-environment/

Yes you're right it works thanks for letting everyone know, and generally it is free, but this tactic has not been forgotten....


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Forgotten by most, and I did not know someone had already posted it. It is good to see that so called scrap metal not go to waste and it is also nice too see people finding a low cost way to stock up on ammo. It seems like everyone now a days wants everything handed to them and no one wants to work for anything or pay anything. Now I know what the last generation went through watching us as kids, but it does not get much worse than what I an seeing now.


BaneofSmallGame said:


> Hmmm, all that enthusiasm, and then a bit of a let down.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like most people have forgotten!!!!!!!! I did not know someone had posted it already and thought it would be new information for most. It is good to see all that "scrap metal" not go to waste. I have been meaning to post it for quite sometime, just was going to put up a link to the article. As for it being a let down for some I guess everyone wants something for nothing now a days.


BaneofSmallGame said:


> Hmmm, all that enthusiasm, and then a bit of a let down.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Ouch, my retinas hurt. Try [font size=-3]

Unfortunately, buy the time I drove to a junkyard (20+ miles away and having to pay for the gasoline to get there) I would have already spent more money on the "free" ammo then if I had just purchased it normally.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's it? Nobody'd give away a dud race bearing here; it'd go to our scrap merchants. Nor is this method scaleable; you can't get unlimited supplies. It's cheaper to buy bulk ball bearings from China.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I had the right idea in the first place http://www.royalsteelballusa.com


haertig said:


> Ouch, my retinas hurt. Try [font size=-3]
> 
> Unfortunately, buy the time I drove to a junkyard (20+ miles away and having to pay for the gasoline to get there) I would have already spent more money on the "free" ammo then if I had just purchased it normally.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Nowadays, whatever made of steel, people will surely won't give away for free. It's like gold, that's why there are 'scrap' metal thieves.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brewman, please stop using huge font.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scrap metal is a bit more common over here.


HOE said:


> Nowadays, whatever made of steel, people will surely won't give away for free. It's like gold, that's why there are 'scrap' metal thieves.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Get a few 8mm nails and chop up your own cylinder ammo. Very good penetration. Use a bolt cutter or angle grinder to cut 1/2'' pieces of cylindrical steel ammo. Pretty darn cheap, deadly but you gotta put a little love in making them.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Get a few 8mm nails and chop up your own cylinder ammo. Very good penetration. Use a bolt cutter or angle grinder to cut 1/2'' pieces of cylindrical steel ammo. Pretty darn cheap, deadly but you gotta put a little love in making them.


That sounds a lot like hard work. I am sure there must be a source we haven't yet thought of.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Collect the BB's in my garden!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Not true, if you use an angle grinder you can cut/saw out 1'' piece of cylindrical ammo in 5-10 seconds. I make lots of types of blowgun darts and they take a lot longer to make. I wouldn't complain about the work needed, its peanuts compared to making other primitive weapons. A 7g piece of cylindrical ammo is as I said is pretty cheap and I find it to be really deadly because of its superior penetrative capabilities. All I can see as a drawback is putting 1hr of work a week to make these. Not to much for me anyway, hehe.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

No it is not. It does not sound like you ghave the same amount of old cars and garages we have in the U.S. Anyone here can go to a local garage or transmission shop and some folks will be close to scrap yards. We have tons of these ball bearings around us all local. We do not need more stuff from china as there is more than enough right here in the U.S.A. I would rather suport a local american company than send more of our money over seas. Buying all this foreign stuff and companies shipping our work overseas has done little to help America. Lets get together and take care of our own first.


ZDP-189 said:


> That's it? Nobody'd give away a dud race bearing here; it'd go to our scrap merchants. Nor is this method scaleable; you can't get unlimited supplies. It's cheaper to buy bulk ball bearings from China.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If I go back to the local junk/scrap yard I will get another flat. Oh Yea!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Brewman said:


> That's it? Nobody'd give away a dud race bearing here; it'd go to our scrap merchants. Nor is this method scaleable; you can't get unlimited supplies. It's cheaper to buy bulk ball bearings from China.


[/quote]

Asian countries are different from USA. Your way doesn't apply to us.


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

I found a nice source if I can get it going... my brother and step-dad work at a sand plant, and my pops says they're always tearing into the machinery and replacing bearings. He brought me a small cup-full the other day, but the supply, while slow, is basically endless....


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats awsome!!!!!!! If you use a back stop you will have more than enough over time. This is the kind or recycling I am talking about. Much better than manufacturing new stuff all the time. 


Gene said:


> I found a nice source if I can get it going... my brother and step-dad work at a sand plant, and my pops says they're always tearing into the machinery and replacing bearings. He brought me a small cup-full the other day, but the supply, while slow, is basically endless....


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been using my 30 lead sinkers over and over again!


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as they work. Maybe using these methods you can get some more ammo so it will save you from walking back and forth so much.


HOE said:


> I've been using my 30 lead sinkers over and over again!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Me too, I just use a few .38 lead balls over and over. Shoot them at 100 sheets or news paper as the target. The .38 lead punches right through 100 sheets @ 5yards. For the back stop I use pillows, that way the lead will never deform nor will they ricochet. Love to shoot some pigeons and crows with these


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know about steel, but as I have said before I picked up Iron Ore on the tracks as a kid and it was great! Hard hitting and almost round...and free! Wish I had a source today...lol. (Iron makes steel right? no hijack here)


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread is about ALL free ammo. Your suggestion is and good one.


Devoman said:


> I don't know about steel, but as I have said before I picked up Iron Ore on the tracks as a kid and it was great! Hard hitting and almost round...and free! Wish I had a source today...lol. (Iron makes steel right? no hijack here)


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Devoman said:


> I don't know about steel, but as I have said before I picked up Iron Ore on the tracks as a kid and it was great! Hard hitting and almost round...and free! Wish I had a source today...lol. (Iron makes steel right? no hijack here)


Yes, steel is iron and carbon - Fe[sub]3[/sub]C (I think)


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been getting free ammo for years. I like to take my kids out to the local firing range and dig up slugs. You can get hundreds in just a little while with little effort. Hope this helps someone! Jerett


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a copy of the article. You should be able to find it for free on the internet.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

That's awsome.


Nest Buster said:


> I have been getting free ammo for years. I like to take my kids out to the local firing range and dig up slugs. You can get hundreds in just a little while with little effort. Hope this helps someone! Jerett


----------

